

Your searches on Facebook to show up in activity log - boh
http://newsroom.fb.com/News/An-Update-to-Activity-Log-1bc.aspx

======
barista
Before it explodes quoting from the post: "It's important to remember that no
one else can see your Activity Log, including your search activity"

~~~
CWIZO
My hart skipped a beat when I read the title. I hope people will read the
whole article or at least your quote before going all termo nuclear.

FWIW I've flagged this, as it's really now HN worthy IMO or at the very least
shouldn't have a sensational/link bating title like this.

